# 5-8-10 <SWAT> Hollis Q. Lathem Reservoir



## MerkyWaters (Apr 27, 2010)

SWAT Event OPEN to new members
Memberships are one time $40 per team (not per angler)
The event is $25 and $5 optional big fish = $30 total

Check out the website for rules and schedule.
www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com

Please respond by posting a message if you are wanting to fish and are not currently a member of SWAT.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 27, 2010)

Should be another good one


----------



## russ010 (Apr 27, 2010)

I do believe y'all are going to be getting them spawning...


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 27, 2010)

im getting out the dynomite this round


----------



## deepwater (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 30, 2010)

I will see whoever shows sat. bring your rain gear, again!!!!!


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 30, 2010)

i took a vacation day today and went....... caught a few small ones as usual...


----------



## deepwater (Apr 30, 2010)

see ya in the morning


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (May 5, 2010)

Weather is better now, no rain and maybe a little cloudy. should be a good one. cut us some slack merrick


----------



## MerkyWaters (May 5, 2010)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> cut us some slack merrick



What you talking about?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (May 5, 2010)

MerkyWaters said:


> What you talking about?



Those 5 lbs you talking about, You might have them tied out


----------



## Muddywater (May 5, 2010)

buying more batteries for my yacht.....alot of ground to cover


----------



## Muddywater (May 6, 2010)

looks like its going to be a windy one on saturday.


----------

